# Leaving Dubai when under entry permit



## Rickyrick (Jul 6, 2011)

So my wife and daughter entered via an Oman visa run.
They entered under an entry permit so they can apply for a residence visa.

My daughter is only 1 year old so she didn't have to take the bloodtest and x-ray but my wife had to.

So now due to Eid Mubarak things are delayed, just heard the rumour the goverment employees are off all week long?

Well, my wife and daughter really have to get back to Europe next week wednesday, I'm sure the pasport of my daughter will be in time but I guess the bloodtest is not even in yet for my wife and I think that's not gonna be in time..

So I'd like to pickup my wife's pasport at my employer but now my question is how that works now she's here on a entry permit and what the concequenses are for the appliance of the residence visa.

Please help!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

We'll need to know your nationalities to answer...


----------



## Rickyrick (Jul 6, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> We'll need to know your nationalities to answer...


Sorry for that, we're from The Netherlands...


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Pay urgent fee for medical (extra fee)
Pay extra fee to emigration...
i think you can do it if you start early morning...
hopefully it will be done in 7 days... 

Contact Us Dubai Health authority

800342 (800DHA) 

FAQ


----------



## Rickyrick (Jul 6, 2011)

nm62 said:


> Pay urgent fee for medical (extra fee)
> Pay extra fee to emigration...
> i think you can do it if you start early morning...
> hopefully it will be done in 7 days...
> ...



Thanks for your reply!

She did the medical test last week tuesday so they should be done and ready to collect by a company rep. I guess.
The company is taking care of the whole process because they're sponsoring me. Is it a option to intervene in this and get the stuff there myself making me being able to pay extra?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

oh wow... 
if u have given the medical already... then most of the work is done...
Speak to your PRO about it.... i think they can help you in this...


----------



## Rickyrick (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks again.

Guess it's a silly question but what is a PRO exactly?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Rickyrick said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> Guess it's a silly question but what is a PRO exactly?


hehehe... Personnel Relation Officer (Human Resources Department)
they are the people who run around to get you the medical, visa and labour cards


----------



## Rickyrick (Jul 6, 2011)

nm62 said:


> hehehe... Personnel Relation Officer (Human Resources Department)
> they are the people who run around to get you the medical, visa and labour cards


Hehe thanks man.
Well just had a talk with a PRO, saying that the passport has been send to immigration but the bloodtest is not in yet.
Couldn't do much they say... 

Anyone have a number I can call at the foreign affeirs department to hurry things a bit?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Rickyrick said:


> Hehe thanks man.
> Well just had a talk with a PRO, saying that the passport has been send to immigration but the bloodtest is not in yet.
> Couldn't do much they say...
> 
> Anyone have a number I can call at the foreign affeirs department to hurry things a bit?



you need to call the same place where you have given the medical test... speak to them (urgent fee) can get you the test report quicker... 

you can follow the link which i have given ... numbers are also mention... just look around in medical centre...


----------



## Rickyrick (Jul 6, 2011)

nm62 said:


> you need to call the same place where you have given the medical test... speak to them (urgent fee) can get you the test report quicker...
> 
> you can follow the link which i have given ... numbers are also mention... just look around in medical centre...



Thanks, so I went to this medical centre and the only thing they could tell me the report is ready to be collected.
Couldn't take it with me because the form I need for that is with my company as they will send a HR guy to collect the reports.

The company is a very large organisation so it's kinda hard to get things go quicker than their normal procedures.

Passport is already with immigration but the medical report is not. 

Really hope things would be set to leave on wednesday...


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

:confused2: emigration and Dubai health authority are electronically linked.... may be not


----------



## Rickyrick (Jul 6, 2011)

nm62 said:


> :confused2: emigration and Dubai health authority are electronically linked.... may be not


I went to a place called Qusais Medical Fitness Centre, it's in Muhaisnah in the middle of all those labour camps. It would really surprise me if they have a computer there!

Can't find it in the centre's in the link you gave me.... weird!


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Medical Fitness Centers 

it is the first one in the list... if you can submit it on Thursday morning... visa can be stamped with in 2 hours... run behind your PRO... go and meet him personally


----------



## Rickyrick (Jul 6, 2011)

nm62 said:


> Medical Fitness Centers
> 
> it is the first one in the list... if you can submit it on Thursday morning... visa can be stamped with in 2 hours... run behind your PRO... go and meet him personally


Thanks man, will give it another try!


----------



## Rickyrick (Jul 6, 2011)

Got it!

Finally the medical report came in today and my PRO gave it to me.
Went to the immigration desk (within the company!!) and they fixed it in 15 mins.

Thanks for the info and heads up!


----------

